# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  I need a Plant Nursery

## Laurel Houghton

I am looking for some various plants I have not gotten my hands on. Night Bloom Jasmine, various, more unusual Hybiscus ... Advise?

 I know about Camp David on the road toward Sav ...

----------


## Rob

There are quite a few nurseries around Negril, but be sure to talk to Francine at Seastar.

----------


## Laurel Houghton

Is there a list of Business phone numbers? Or should I just be on the look out for plants sitting out on the ground?

----------


## Rob

> Is there a list of Business phone numbers? Or should I just be on the look out for plants sitting out on the ground?


Yes there are the Jamaican Yellow Pages. You can also google it.

----------


## Laurel Houghton

Of course  .. I should know Google is my friend!  Thanks.

----------

